# Good Riding Lessons?



## dream13211 (Oct 20, 2016)

Hola! I am looking for horseback riding lessons. I can't afford extremely expensive lessons but they don't have to be super cheap either. I am looking for long time lessons as I want to make working with horses my career. I live in Lincoln Park Michigan and can go as far as 30-40 minutes away. If you have any reccomendations please let me know! 

Also, if you have any career reccomendations please send them my way! Along with your experience if you can!
(in case you don't know, I don't work yet!)


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

There aren't many Americans on here so it's highly unlikely that any of our members can recommend a riding instructor in your area. I advise you to ask friends/family if they know of a suitable facility, and you could search online for local riding instructors or horse-oriented websites/social media pages etc that could assist you in your search. Good luck.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

We have a british horse society that lists suitable riding schools. Maybe there is an American equivalent if you try googling?


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Have you found anything yet?


----------

